

RuLu: Ruby Conference in Lyon, France (June 25-26th) - cesario
http://rulu.eu
The Lyon Ruby Brigade is pleased to announce its first Ruby Conference in Lyon, France. This conference will take place on June 25th and 26th.<p>Saturday 25th will host the conference talks (all given in English) of Konstantin Haase, Blake Mizerany, Joseph Wilk, Elise Huard, Nick Sutterer, Sven Fuchs and Michael Bensoussan. The keynote talk will be given by Joshua Wehner "Must It Always Be About Sex?".<p>Sunday will be dedicated to both French and English talks (conference or lightning talks), hacking, coding dojos and the local Startup Weekend group will organize a pitch contest.<p>If you're interested in talking, participating in any way, please feel free to do so! All the information you need are on our website http://rulu.eu or on Twitter https://twitter.com/rubylug.<p>Help us spread the word and see you in Lyon!
======
cesario
The Lyon Ruby Brigade is pleased to announce its first Ruby Conference in
Lyon, France. This conference will take place on June 25th and 26th.

Saturday 25th will host the conference talks (all given in English) of
Konstantin Haase, Blake Mizerany, Joseph Wilk, Elise Huard, Nick Sutterer,
Sven Fuchs and Michael Bensoussan. The keynote talk will be given by Joshua
Wehner "Must It Always Be About Sex?".

Sunday will be dedicated to both French and English talks (conference or
lightning talks), hacking, coding dojos and the local Startup Weekend group
will organize a pitch contest.

If you're interested in talking, participating in any way, please feel free to
do so! All the information you need are on our website <http://rulu.eu> or on
Twitter <https://twitter.com/rubylug>.

Help us spread the word and see you in Lyon!

